# 20W halogen pond lights???



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Here is a link for some bond lights...

http://www.discount-pumps.biz/pond-lights.htm

I was wondering if you thought these would work for highlighting tombstones or different props in my cemetary. I dont want things that are too bright, but i want to make sure to give the cemetary enough light. Maybe i should just use the Big Flood Lights, but im afraid they wll give off too much light.

HELP!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Using blue lights from over head will cast moon glow and great shadows.


Though, 12volt is much safer to use...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Using blue lights from over head will cast moon glow and great shadows.
> 
> Though, 12volt is much safer to use...


12v how come? where can i find those?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Those were the lights that you posted, pond lights.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

oh...it was farther down...the 20watt spot light.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

yeap, they are all 12 volt


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> So then these would work? Or would they work better above? thanks


They would work just fine, it all depends on what effect or look you're going for.
When i would be setting up tthe lights, I would be out at night trying different wattages, different colors, different angles....
I guess what I'm getting at, trial and error until you get the desired effect.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL...Obviously you can see im a novice..thanks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I wouldn't think they would work very good for overhead, like from the trees though. they wouldn't be bright enough.
I usually use 100watt bulbs from 20ft or so from the trees.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Turtle,

Don't use a pond light (submersible) outside of the water. They will overheat for sure. If you want low voltage lighting, go with one of the landscape lighting systems at Home Depot or Lowes. I've also been using my low voltage landscape lighting system reconfigured for our halloween display. I made my own color cans (that's what I call them) and installed color gels of my choice. I did find that when you start using colors, more powerful 35w and 50w low voltage lighting fixtures were almost a must.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

on a side note...If you plan on having your guest walk through your display, your wiring will become an issue of safety. So keep this in mind while setting up you Haunt.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yup as richie stated dont use those pond lights unless they are specifically stated they can be used in or out of water.
I got some pond and landscaping lights and will be using those on a couple of bigger tombstones this yr..
I dont know if it was a deal or not but i wanted them-- 3 to a package with color lenses to add and they were 64 bucks on sale


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Lilly& Richie~~ THanks for the heads up on that one. I definately do not need any potential disasters like that. I think i saw that exact set up lilly at the Lowes here. Maybe i should just go for that one. It was pretty cheap and you get 3 lights. Ill look at again tomorrow. Oh and FE, thanks for all the info on the spots and such. Im looking into get the photobulbs for my lightning. I looked at ur makeup of the pillars and was wondering if you thought the pillar lighting with ur effect was better than above the display. THANKS. And no no one is to walk through my display. I want them to see it, not touch it. Some people cannot get that concept so i may put up a sign. I want them to come into my yard, but not break my stuff ya know.


----------

